# Route through/round Rouen



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

O.K., so I had my route planned through France. Calais, Rouen, Le Mans, Poitiers, Bordeaux, Pau and down to Alicante.

Now I have just been reading about all these nasty little tunnels in Rouen that make convertibles out of anything over a certain height.

Our MH is 2'99m high and I would rather like it to stay that way so can someome please help with a safe route through Rouen bearing in mind we need to get back on the A28/E402 to Le Mans etc.

Don't want to rely on SatNav as this will no doubt chop my head off.

I also have a very detailed road map but the town plans are about as much use as a chocolate fireguard.


Haven't the French heard of by passes????


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

It isn't really a problem going south through Rouen. You will go through the tunnel de La Grandmere, then follow the signs for Le Mans, you will see railway sidings on your righthand side, keep going and you will come to an island decorated by plastic cows, straight on and you are through. If using Tomtom ignore any instructions to turn right in Rouen, it will take you round in circles.

Coming back ignore Tomtom instructions to turn right off the motorway, wait a couple of miles and you will get another instruction to turn off, big sign to Calais, the this one and follow signs to Calais and you will not have a problem.


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Evening all,

I do ,nt think you will have a problem mine is about 2.4 m high and been through Rouen numerous times without any problems.




norm


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

If you are bypassing Rouen to get from Calais to the South, e.g. the A13 Caen to Paris motorway / A 28 etc , there is no problem at all. There are no low bridges or tunnels. 
Just come down the A16 / A28 and follow the signs for Rouen. As you approach you will go through a main road tunnel and then go across a bridge over the Seine. When over the bridge follow the 2nd road on the right signposted E402 / Paris / Caen. This takes you on a loop under the bridge and you just follow this road untill you meet the A13 at junction 22. Follow direction Caen and then turn down the A28 at junction 25.

You can follow the whole route on google street view.

I just don't understand why Rouen is seen as a problem for anyone not going into the centre. I went in each direction in August, never having been before, and it was simple.

On the link below you come down the N28/E402 which is top right and at the Seine intersection follow the road to the red ring I have marked. It is actually marked up as E402 with blue signs indicating it is direction for Paris / Caen motorway

http://www.multimap.com/s/DRic1fOb


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Have your read >this thread<

peedee


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Looks simple enough, even for me.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

As a chronic vertigo sufferer how high is the bridge over the Seine in Rouen compared to say the Pont de Brottone. I will do anything to avoid these bridges.

I've been through Rouen many times but don't recall seeing this bridge. Normally approach Rouen from the Aire at St Maillerie sur Seine which I shall be avoiding on this trip.


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

I attend the Le Mans race every year, and always have to contend with Rouen as well. We have opted for a route that takes us well east of Rouen, that goes through some magnificant country. It adds a bit of time, but not that much. We always stop at a beautiful little town called Lyon la Foret. It has some fantastic old buildings and several decent restaurants. The locals are always very friendly as well. There is a campsite in the twon, and the last time we were there we asked at the Mairie about the potential for an aire. They told us motorhomes are always welcome to park in the big car park that is just east of the town centre, even though there is no signposting for this.

We now always look forward to the drive, partly knowing that we will not have to battle with the traffic and unsightly through route that Rouen imposes. But you are probably looking at an extra hour - no more though - on the road.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Pandalf

Very useful route info.

I suspect you mean 27480 Lyon*s*-la-Forêt.

There isn't a revue on the site on MHF - could you add details?

Ta muchly.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

gelathae said:


> As a chronic vertigo sufferer how high is the bridge over the Seine in Rouen compared to say the Pont de Brottone. I will do anything to avoid these bridges.
> 
> I've been through Rouen many times but don't recall seeing this bridge. Normally approach Rouen from the Aire at St Maillerie sur Seine which I shall be avoiding on this trip.


Just a normal dual carriageway road bridge across the river. Not very high.


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

When travelling down from the channel ports, we follow the A28 south as far as Neufchatel-en-Bray, and then come off onto the D1314. At Forges-le-Eaux, we then join the D921. That goes all the way to Lyon-la-Foret. While these are standard roads, there is usually little traffic and we always make good timing. It is a very picturesque route.

After Lyon-la-Foret, we then take the D2 to Les Andelys. This town is where Chateau Gaillard is located, a magnficent (but pretty beat up!) castle used by the crusaders. There are great views from the castle battlements.

From Les Andelys, there are various routes. For the nearest autoroute, we take the D313, then D316, crossing the Seine at Courcelles. The D316 takes you past St Aubin and joins the A13 autoroute soon after.

For the A28 to Le Mans, we take the D316, but cross the Seine near Les Andelys on the D135. We cross the A13 at Heudebouville and go SW on the D133 to Le Neubourg and go west on the D137 to join the A28. 

We sometimes also stay on the little roads and join the A28 near Sees, which is north of Alencon. Sees is another lovely little town. We have stopped in the city centre many times, and never had a problem. I have posted details of the Sees camping spot in the database. I will add an entry for Lyon-la-Foret as well.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

We just follow the ring road and havnt had any problems. With roof aerial etc I guess we are 3m high


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

We had to return home rather quickly a couple of weeks ago and did not want to add any miles to our journey by doing our usual Pont Brottone route. We have done the through Rouen route a couple of times before, but I think we come out the other side on the right road more by luck than judgment. 

The penny has now dropped :idea: :idea: :idea: 

Rouen - that big yellow blob with no direct road through it on the map is simply made up of several small towns 8) 

Once I clocked this the route planning was easy and even the road signs behaved by showing us the next "small town" to aim for. 

At this rate we will soon be able to tackle Tours - despite being a good navigator normally, I even get lost on the motorways round that city  

Sue


----------

